
Chinese company leaves Muslim-tracking facial recognition database exposed - atestu
https://www.zdnet.com/article/chinese-company-leaves-muslim-tracking-facial-recognition-database-exposed-online/
======
ccnafr
The researcher should share this database with some human rights orgs. This
way they can prove people were alive up to some points before disappearing
into thin air.

~~~
campuscodi
It's not as easy as that. It's not his data to share.

------
est
\- dudes finds an online db which leaks some customer from Xinjiang

\- Chinese muslim-tracking scheme exposed!

------
externalreality
Its sad that people can treat each other in such a ways based on criteria that
should not matter. Many nations are guilty of similar things.

